# UCLA Area



## kuzimm (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey all-
I'm looking into buying a new road bike (posted in the beginner's corner concerning that if you would all like to put in your two cents on those questions), and I was wondering if any of you knew of any roads that don't have cars on them in LA? Stupid question I'm sure. haha, but I'm from Sacramento and going to school down here and gotta say, drivers are a little bit insane, so I figure to bike on some of these roads you have to be even more crazy than the drivers.

I was thinking about maybe just putzing around up in the Bel Air hills for fun, but then I would really like to do long rides. Maybe along the coast. So I guess the question is, how would you all get there, and then what roads are good to take once I get out there?

Thanks in advance for all the advice!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

kuzimm said:


> Hey all-
> I'm looking into buying a new road bike (posted in the beginner's corner concerning that if you would all like to put in your two cents on those questions), and I was wondering if any of you knew of any roads that don't have cars on them in LA? Stupid question I'm sure. haha, but I'm from Sacramento and going to school down here and gotta say, drivers are a little bit insane, so I figure to bike on some of these roads you have to be even more crazy than the drivers.
> 
> I was thinking about maybe just putzing around up in the Bel Air hills for fun, but then I would really like to do long rides. Maybe along the coast. So I guess the question is, how would you all get there, and then what roads are good to take once I get out there?
> ...


If you're looking for roads without cars you've come to the wrong place.

From Westwood, you can take Wilshire/San Vicente to the coast and go up PCH. Once you're in Malibu you have your choice of quiet canyons to climb. Topanga and Malibu Canyon Roads get a lot of traffic, others like Latigo and Mulholland Hwy don't.

You can also go up Sepulveda to Mulholland and cruise across to Griffith Park. Mulholland is pretty decent, even though it's narrow. And Sepulveda has wide shoulders.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*To find good rides around your area...*

I am fairly new to road biking, but I find www.mapmyride.com helpful to find ways to ride. just do a search with the zip code for bike rides, and a bunch come up...You should spend some time on the website if you haven't already...it is pretty cool...

P.S. I've notice that it works best with IExplorer...


----------



## kuzimm (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for both of your replies!
Ya, well I figured the no car thing was a little bit of a strech, haha, and I don't have problems with a some traffic, but you certainly wont find me on wilshire during rush hour!


----------

